

How to Detect iPad Mini Using Javascript (new method) - konstruktors
http://konstruktors.com/blog/web-design/4396-detect-ipad-mini-javascript/
Update: It looks like these values are reporting viewport width and height at the time of tab creation and are not updated on rotation.
======
paulsutter
According to the SO item in the other thread:

"This is a detector of how many tabs are open. On my iPad 3 it reports
different values when I have more than one tap open, matching the reports on
the screen captures. The iPad mini screen capture has two tabs open, while the
iPad 2 capture has only one. My iPad 3 reports matching values when I have one
or two tabs open. – Mr. Berna 12 mins ago"

------
ankitaggarwal
I don't think it works.

This is a screenshot from my iPad 2: <http://i.imgur.com/eEzki.jpg>

------
Tyrannosaurs
Question / concern here is why is it reporting this differently when in theory
they should be the same?

It feels like something that might be "fixed" in a future release.

Unless anyone knows of a specific reason why this should be the case?

~~~
mpetrov
Sounds like it might be reserving space for the top status bar in a different
orientation.

Either this is a weird device specific bug or perhaps the author of the post
launched Safari in a different orientation on one of the devices and then
rotated (and Safari cached a different "screen" size).

This is complete speculation and I don't have a device next to me to test, but
the 20px difference suggests that it's referring to the black status bar at
the top.

Edit: looks like it might be related to tabs:
<http://stackoverflow.com/a/13380055/552710>

~~~
tmx
Just tried it on my iPad 2 and (in portrait) got 1004x768.

I couldn't get it to change with the number of tabs open.

------
konstruktors
Update: It looks like these values are reporting viewport width and height at
the time of tab creation and are not updated on rotation.

